# [emerge] impossible de mettre a jour OOffice [resolu]

## nuts

Je ne sais pour quelle raison, mais il m'est impossible d'installer/reinstaller/mettre a jour OpenOffice:

```
* Messages for package app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1:

 * 

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile  

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already 

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this  

 *  package and use aggressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to  

 *  merge again. 

 * 

 *  Also if you experience a build break, please make sure to retry 

 *  with MAKEOPTS=-j1 before filing a bug. 

 * 

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 8639:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die "Build failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1/work/ooo'

```

je suis sous amd64 bi-core

```
kapoue nuts # grep CFLAGS /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

kapoue nuts # grep MAKEOPTS /etc/make.conf

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

 et j'avoue que la je seche.

----------

## Poussin

Tu peux donner ça? : /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1/temp/build.log

----------

## nuts

je veux bien mais il fait plus de 82000 lignes le fichier, il te faut juste la fin?

```
...

Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1/work/ooo/build/OOO320_m19/sw/util

Compiling: sw/unxlngx6/misc/sw_dflt_version.c

Compiling: sw/unxlngx6/misc/swd_dflt_version.c

Compiling: sw/unxlngx6/misc/swui_dflt_version.c

Compiling: sw/unxlngx6/misc/msword_dflt_version.c

Compiling: sw/unxlngx6/misc/vbaswobj_dflt.uno_version.c

Making:    swall.lib

Making:    swui.lib

Making:    libswlx.so

Making:    libswdlx.so

Making:    libswuilx.so

Making:    libmswordlx.so

Making:    libvbaswobjlx.uno.so

Making:    swen-US.res

Making:    swfr.res

Compiling: rsc_sw

Name "main::name" used only once: possible typo at /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1/work/ooo/build/OOO320_m19/solenv/bin/deliver.pl line 1312.

Module 'sw' delivered successfully. 266 files copied, 0 files unchanged

1 module(s): 

   xmlsecurity

need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1/work/ooo/build/OOO320_m19/xmlsecurity/source/xmlsec/nss

Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command "build --from xmlsecurity"

rmdir /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1/temp/aixWIU6JIP

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 8639:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die "Build failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.26"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.5 -target 1.5" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1/work/ooo'

```

----------

## Poussin

Il semblerait que ce soit le bug 354911

----------

## nuts

libxml n'est pas installé chez moi. je vais voir si autre chose n'a pas ete installé

...libxml2 j'ai rien dit, je vais essayer en changeant le USE

----------

## Poussin

Bah ton problème ressemble fortement au bug 360817 mais il est noté comme duplicate de celui posté plus haut

----------

## nuts

en fait soit je doit virer le USE icu ou le nsplugin. je tente pour le1er on verra bien

----------

## nuts

resolu, mettre -icu dans le flag USE

----------

